

Show HN: Clean Up Your Mess, a Guide to Visual Design for Everyone - nonrecursive
http://www.visualmess.com

======
nonrecursive
This is my 9-month project. From idea to product in only nine months! My hope
is that it's useful for developers, as well as anyone else who thinks he/she
doesn't have the design gene.

It's on github, too: <https://github.com/flyingmachine/clean-up-your-mess>

------
Jasber
I found this pretty helpful. I especially liked this part:

> If there's one thing you should have learned by now, it's that small,
> unintentional visual differences are like sand in the engine of your visual
> brain.

Are you going to continue adding to this?

~~~
nonrecursive
Yep I am. Next I will probably add a walkthrough, going through the process of
improving a design. I also want to add more resources. I could also expand it
to include info on color, balance, etc. For now I'm listening to feedback to
see what it's really missing.

------
aristus
This reads like a distillation of years of "desktop publishing" articles I
encountered in the early 90s. Good work.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thank you.

------
prarthanashiva
Great Read.Very Helpful.

